# Aftermarket support help...



## 200TeeCue (Jul 13, 2002)

Could anybody recommend a decent aftermarket outfit for my 1991 200 20vt? Also, a friend has offered me his brake setup from his S6 (he upgraded to Porsche's), but don't I have to mess with the strut housing to do this swap? What's the biggest gripe with the UFOs anyhow? I understand they grab a lot better, bt they are hellishly expensive...sorry to ramble. Cheers.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket support help... (stockeasyvr6)*

http://www.bira.org
They offer a UFO-conversion kit, but be prepared to wait 6-8 months. 
I dislike them a lot for their wait time, and their attitude of "We don't care about anything"
In order to use the S6 brakes you do need the correct strut, which is commonly available from 5000 tq, v8q, s4/s6. It is a performance downgrade, although easier to maintain. The UFOs have a tendancy to warp, but there's a certain procedure you do to straighten them. Can't remember what it is though. Good luck!


----------



## 200TeeCue (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Aftermarket support help... (billzcat1)*

Thanks for the tip; I'll check these guys out and see what they can do for me. Cheers.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket support help... (stockeasyvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stockeasyvr6* »_I'll check these guys out and see what they can do for me. 

Probably nothing LOL. Getting a one-part run from them is next to impossible. Your only good bet is to find 5 or more people who want to do UFO-upgrade...and we all know how many UFO cars are still out there running around (not many since UFOs only came on 91 200 20v and 90-94 V8 quattro)


----------



## 200TeeCue (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Aftermarket support help... (billzcat1)*

You're probably right; their site seems kinda wacky anyhow. I'm just going to get the brake/caliper setup from my friend's S6 and gather the other bits slowly so when the time comes I'll do the swap. Besides, I can't imagine it's that much of a downgrade; the weight of the 200 and S cars are pretty close, so I'm sure I'll still stop! Hey thanks for all the help. Cheers,
Marshall


----------



## LarryFlint (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket support help... (stockeasyvr6)*

http://www.2bennett.com/


----------



## 10VTurboPower (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Aftermarket support help... (LarryFlint)*

2bennett= $$$$$$$$$ 
might as well just go with porsche brakes. ECS sells a set for the 200q20v for $1895. 
>>Emanuel


----------

